

Tokyo Cabinet - Comparison Functions - mhluongo
http://mattluongo.com/tokyo-cabinet-comparison-functions

======
atgm
From the headline, I thought this was a script to compare present and past
Cabinets of the Prime Minister due to the ridiculously high turrnover rate.
Oops.

~~~
mhluongo
Just made my day, ty =)

~~~
atgm
Not a bad way to start my own day! Sorry I can't offer more insightful
comments.

